
Can Science Cure Aging? - anarbadalov
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2018/09/can-science-cure-aging/570121/?single_page=true
======
anarbadalov
The everlasting question. This is a good short summary, with an accompanying
podcast(conversation w/ David Sinclair, an Australian geneticist and a prof at
Harvard Medical School). Worth the listen.

